

Cross-domain HTTP search timing attack - mbrubeck
http://scarybeastsecurity.blogspot.com/2009/12/cross-domain-search-timing.html

======
storborg
Here's another paper that talks about these sorts of attacks.

<http://crypto.stanford.edu/~abortz/papers/timingweb.pdf>

The suggested defense (which the authors implemented as mod_timepad) is to
quantize the response time to 100ms or so, so that it is more difficult to
extract meaningful information. However, this requires server-side
implementation, so it's not very useful for clients who are trying to protect
their own browsing.

One option (albeit a performance-degrading one) would be to implement the same
quantization in a local proxy. You might even be able to just plug mod_timepad
and mod_proxy together.

